# Old Toby's Harvest Extravaganza!



## Old Toby (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi all well I finaly Harvested thank God!
I have absolutely no idea what I got in yiels cos my scale are broken but I'm guessing about 8 or 9 oz wet.
It took me 6 hours to do the whole lot and I had to leave the room so many times cos the smell was so strong lol
Anyway heres some pics for yas to look at!


----------



## jnastyblunts (Aug 28, 2007)

how many plants?


----------



## MJ20 (Aug 28, 2007)

YEs..how many?


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 28, 2007)

4 Easy sativas,
I would have got much more only for the weather here in Ireland, it rained here for 60days and when it didnt rain it was overcast so I had to 12/12 them a bit early because I was worried about them not finishing at all especially when I saw what was happening in the UK with the flooding.
Anyway I'm quite pleased with what I got for my second ever grow.
I'm planning next years grow already lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 29, 2007)

*CONGRATS OT on a very fine harvest my friend. I figure by the time we get over to your house from the states it should be dry enough for a nice little smoke session with The Grunt's.   Be sure to give us a smoke report when they are all dry and cured. Once again mang great job. :aok: *


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks TBG at least somebody appreciates my harvest lol!
Yeah why dont yall pop on over and we will have a smoke out session and B.Y.O.B. (Bring Your Own Bongs) lol
I think its a modest harvest, lets hope next year is bigger and better!


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 29, 2007)

Congrats on the harvest Old Toby, hope it smokes as good as it looks


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 29, 2007)

Very beautiful harvest, my friend!


----------



## usandthem (Sep 11, 2007)

That's a beautiful shade of green. The part of the USA that I come from was settled by a lot of Irish. The area even looks a lot like Ireland. Lots of rolling hills, stone fences and sheep. Nice grow from where the grass is blue.


----------



## Old Toby (Sep 11, 2007)

usandthem said:
			
		

> That's a beautiful shade of green. The part of the USA that I come from was settled by a lot of Irish. The area even looks a lot like Ireland. Lots of rolling hills, stone fences and sheep. Nice grow from where the grass is blue.



Cheers man
Yeah theres alot of us Irish floatin around!
Theres actualy more Irish immigrants around the world than there is in Ireland itself
Bit off topic there!
I've got my stuff curing at the moment and they have lost most of that lushy green... smoking time soon!


----------

